# Babbies babbies babbies



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Babbies babbies babbies babbies babbies babbies babbies babbies babbies!

*ahem*

BABBBIEEESSSSZZZZAH AH HIYAAHHHH :dancing: And next weekend I'll visit them for the first time ^_^ And now that babbies are on the better side of two weeks and the breeder has announced the litter on their homepage, I feel like I can gush a bit here as well ^_^

So in these pics you see mama, papa, and my future Kpoo boy with his brother and two sisters. Puppy will come home just before the holidays, so it'll be a very quiet Christmas for me this year... secretly I'm very pleased with that. Peace and quiet and in time, a visitor and two.

Anyways I'm super jittery and nervous and really stumped as to what I should call puppy! I had the perfect name thought out for a lil' bitch, but since it'll be a male... I've a few "kinda nice" names figured out but nothing really stands out... It doesn't help that I'm being so picky. Recently I've been thinking about Sulo, Kusti, Jalo, Savu, Simo, Masa(正), Edvin, Seve, Dima... and Zvonimir (鳴威) (just so I could call him Zvoninka and Zvonya).


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow, what a great snuggly Christmas you are going to have. As for your names, I wouldn't name him Kusti. Too close to crusty. I like Dima the best out of those names.

pr


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Beautiful parents. How about Walter? 

Rick


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

The parents are fabulous looking. I'm sure those puppies are going to be spectacular. What ever name you pick will be wonderful. Keep us posted.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Poodlerunner said:


> Wow, what a great snuggly Christmas you are going to have. As for your names, I wouldn't name him Kusti. Too close to crusty. (...)


I know right? Best Christmas ever~

And no worries, Kusti is pronounced "Coo-stee" and it's actually a very well known name here in Finland ^_^



PoodleRick said:


> Beautiful parents. How about Walter?
> 
> Rick


They are! They're both pretty young so it'll be exciting to see whether my boy will clear out quickly like Mama or slower like Papa~ And I actually like Walter a lot but by second cousin's family has a Boxer called Waltari after the author... so not going to pick it this time 



Suddenly said:


> The parents are fabulous looking. I'm sure those puppies are going to be spectacular. What ever name you pick will be wonderful. Keep us posted.


I'm pretty sure they will be phenomenal! And one of the sisters is going to a showing home, I'll be so excited to see how she does! Boy if I had the money and the ride to show my own boy I'd surely do that, just to try it out. Maybe I'll try to get a conformation review otherhow...


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh what the heck, I'll elaborate on all my name prospects!

Sulo -- "soo-loh" or "sous l'eau" -- Finnish, means "sweet, charming"
Kusti -- "coo-stee" or "cou stis" -- Finnish, short for Gustav, second name of a Finnish president
Jalo -- "ya-loh" or "ya l'eau" -- Finnish, means "noble"
Savu -- "sah-voo" or "ça vous" -- Finnish word for smoke
Simo -- "see-moh" or "si meau" -- Finnish form of Simon
Masa -- "mah-sah" or "ma ça" -- Finnish, short of names such as Matti, Martti (or Japanese, with the meaning of "justice" or "righteousness", and a common name component)
Edvin -- "ed-veen" or "èd vouin" -- Finnish form of Edwin
Seve -- "seh-veh" or "cè vais" -- short for Severin or Severus
Dima -- "dee-mah" or "dix ma" -- Russian nickname for Dimitriy and similar names
Zvonimir -- "zvoh-nee-meer" or "z'vos nis mir" -- Croatian and Macedonian, means "prestigious/peaceful sound".

I sure hope those make any sense!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Gorgeous pups - you are going to have so much fun! I like Gustav, with Kusti for short. Sometimes you need a formal name to use in tones of strong disapproval!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a joy to share your excitement!* Congratulations! *Beautiful litter, I'm smiling knowing one is YOURS! The sire and dam are magnificent. I very much like the name Edvin, but you have many wonderful choices.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Gorgeous parents!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Beautiful babies. I like all your names except Edvin for the pup. You must be so excited...I am for you...


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Ahhh! Puppy pictures! Not helping my ever-growing MPS!!!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Seve and Simo are my favorites. The parents are so beautiful. I also love your description of poodle type "squeaky lil' button"


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

All of those names are lovely, but Yalo is my favorite.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh what a lovely litter. The parents are stunning. I think you are going to have a magnificent Christmas. When I was a very young girl my parent gave me a puppy for Christmas. My father came home with a new sofa for my mother at Christmas, and the little fuzz ball for me. All of the pictures of me that year with the tree were with Kooter (I was super young and in love with a TV show character) lol. I am sure you will have the most lovely pictures! 

As for names I love these two - Edvin -- "ed-veen" or "èd vouin" -- Finnish form of Edwin
Seve -- "seh-veh" or "cè vais" -- short for Severin or Severus

No matter what name you choose, I just know he is going to be impressive! Congratulations! I can't wait to see your wonderful pictures!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

peccan said:


> I know right? Best Christmas ever~
> 
> And no worries, Kusti is pronounced "Coo-stee" and it's actually a very well known name here in Finland ^_^


oh, then I like Kusti the best. That's cute.

pr


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What beautiful parents your pup has! And what a sweet Xmas for you! I can think of nothing better than waking up on Xmas morning with a soft fluffy bundle cuddled at my side!!! Puppy breathe is the best!!!!!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Ugh, I messed up with Masa... it's supposed to be "muh-suh", not "mah-sah"... It remains one of my favourites, not only does it have a great meaning in Japanese, it's also a very, let's say, "working dude" sort of a name you'd expect on a scruffy mutt.

Anyways guys you've been so sweet y'all! I just received more photos now that the lil things had their first bath and first shave~ but the pics'll have to wait for next weekend! Cheers!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Ahaha, found out how to add more pictures! 3-week-old first shave silver babbies ahoy! These two are the boys. First pic is a few days prior to the shave.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

OOOO! They are beautiful! 
So, which one is ours, I mean, yours? lol

I am leaning toward Kusti and Jalo. Actually, when I say them out loud, I really like Jalo. 

I hope that whichever name you choose and whichever little Christmas bundle of Joy you get to bring home will bring you many years of happiness.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

peccan said:


> Ahaha, found out how to add more pictures! 3-week-old first shave silver babbies ahoy! These two are the boys. First pic is a few days prior to the shave.


Look at those _beautiful_ shaved *silver *baby faces! :love2::love2::love2:Oh you are making me want another *silver* mini pup so baldy! I am just loving watching you get ready to bring home yours. Those faces are perfectly poodley precious.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

WOW those are some beautiful dogs. I would love one just like that someday. I think I would name mine Boo. lol


----------



## nataly (Jul 31, 2014)

Beautiful! Congrats on your wonderful baby. 
I love the name Edvin and of course Dima - my hubby's name 
Every time DH says "your dog" did so and so, go and clean up after him, I would smile knowing somewhere there is a poodle by the same name


----------



## nataly (Jul 31, 2014)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Oh what a lovely litter. The parents are stunning. I think you are going to have a magnificent Christmas. When I was a very young girl my parent gave me a puppy for Christmas. My father came home with a new sofa for my mother at Christmas, and the little fuzz ball for me. All of the pictures of me that year with the tree were with Kooter (I was super young and in love with a TV show character) lol. I am sure you will have the most lovely pictures!
> 
> As for names I love these two - Edvin -- "ed-veen" or "èd vouin" -- Finnish form of Edwin
> Seve -- "seh-veh" or "cè vais" -- short for Severin or Severus
> ...


I couldn't contain myself - I just had to ask if the new sofa survived the first year with the puppy?
Sounds like you had a wonderful childhood


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Congratulations on becoming a poodle mom. I rather like the name Kusti for your little guy. I hope we will see many more pictures of your new puppy. What a Merry, Merry Christmas you will be having! Can't imagine a more wonderful present than a sweet little fur-baby in your stocking.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Awww. . . those sweet little shaved faces. . . they are just begging for kisses. My heart just melted into a puddle. . . or should that be "poodle?"


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous parents. I can see why you're soooooooo excited! You are about to get one lovely pup. I like the name Kusti...very cute. Hope you post more pictures as they grow. Very happy for you. Make sure Chagall'smom sees all the pictures. She neeeeeeds another silver brother or sister for Chagall. :aetsch:

Congratulations!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Is it bad that I want a silver puppy now? 

I need to win the lottery so I can have at least one of every color.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You are going to have one gorgeous puppy and a very happy holiday with him. I vote for Santa. Ho, ho ,ho!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> OOOO! They are beautiful!
> So, which one is ours, I mean, yours? lol
> ...


Hehe :3 I have no idea actually! AFAIK the other family who's up for a male is not going to show or compete any more likely than I, so which boy goes to whom depends on how we'll like them when we see them this weekend. I'm actually pretty nervous now... In case one boy is really rowdy or a runt... I really am not looking forward to increased difficulty in raising my first dog :|


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Puppy visit update! Sorry for no pics... The pups, dam, and the two very eager 'aunties' kept us busy!

All pups are social and bold and confident. I heard one of the girls has an attitude about grooming even though the others are fine. The first to approach me was the big girl, and she was the most active and persistent throughout the session--I had to lift her out of my lap so others had any chance. I will not be one bit surprised if she turns out to be a handful! The other girl, I think, is the least brave of this bunch of brave puppies. She has a kink at the tip of her tail, so the big girl will go to the showing home.

As for the boys--they might be twins! They are super similar in terms of weight, proportion, and nature. Both are a bit more active than the little girl but clearly not as much as the big girl. The boys had their first teeth which the girls did not. All puppies were eager to practise chewing. Contrary to what I remembered, one of the boys as well will go to a showing home. Until they get chipped after a while, which boy will be mine shall remain a mystery! The only things the boys differed, as far as I could discern, was that one still has the blue cast in his eyes, while the other has dark eyes. I think this is visible in the latest photos I posted earlier.

As for the dam, I have no bad word for her. She is extremely easy-going, with excellent nerves, calm but bright and joyful, trusting and very very people-friendly. She had no qualms about me the stranger handling her pups, or about the 'aunties' hanging nearly halfway inside the pen in hopes of getting to the lil bundles. She was well able and willing to relax even while pups were up and about and the other dogs played in the room. Even while the resident dogs barked at the door, she did not even though, she was eager to greet.

The breeder seems very knowledgeable and reasonable with a good deal of common sense. She has told me one of her main goals as a breeder is to produce dogs that are not only of high breed quality but great pets as well. The pup pen is in an open corner of a combined hall that serves as dining room and living room and opens without doors to the kitchen and the entrance hall. My experience with them was great and the milieu of the puppies gives me confidence that I my little friend will be used to most of the sounds of a home when I get him :3


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

peccan said:


> Ahaha, found out how to add more pictures! 3-week-old first shave silver babbies ahoy! These two are the boys. First pic is a few days prior to the shave.


I'm in love with these wee ones !


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

What a wonderful update! Thanks! Sounds like you can't go wrong with this litter.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

The are pretty precious Peccan. You can't go wrong with those babies.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*peccan*: You have _wonderful _way of spreading poodle puppy anticipation and joy and I am _loving _it! Thanks for taking us along on the sterling journey.:happy:


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Everyone, thanks again! It's so fun sharing with you! Here are some fresh photos taken at 4 weeks, right after the puppy visits and the second trim.

1: Exciting new toy!

2: Poor babymama! She only has a drop or two left but that doesn't stop the babbies from insisting! You can see how much they have grown.

3: Babymama takes a well-earned break! I love her, she's so friendly and sweet and pleasantly reserved and elegant... and has the goofiest ways of sleeping!

4: Older picture of the boys at 3 weeks...

5: Fresh photo of the boys! You can see how their face is clearing up. They're also starting to show more personality. They are the same way in these two pics, you can see the right one has rounder eyes and that they have different curls on the front edge of the topknots: leftie has vertical growth, rightie has something of a 50's rockabilly curl. Leftie has some serious heartbreaker action going on right there. Rightie looks tender and lost in thought.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

They are seriously cute! I am so happy for you! This will be a Christmas you will never forget


----------



## villavilla (Jul 30, 2013)

Extremely cute babbies! You will really have great Christmas time!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

They are just precious! I like the "tender, lost in thought" one.... he seems to have a finer muzzle?


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

achk! I cant take the cuteness...seriously! Their little shaved faces are so sweet


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh my word!!!! Have a few weeks off from PF and these stunningly gorgeous pups appear!!!!!

They are absolutely beautiful, and the parents are just breath-taking!

As far as names, leaning to Jalo myself :biggrin:

Gosh, the anticipation!!! You must be climbing walls!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Here's just a little little update with but two fresh pics... I have the feeling there might be more next weekend since breeder's employed full time... And puppies will be chipped this Friday, meaning it'll finally be settled which boy is mine \o/ I was told today that for now, one boy seems to have a bit more curve in his tail and the other one's back is slightly shorter. This far I don't know which one would be 'Elvis' and which would be 'Costello'... Any way here are the pics!

I went and named my boy because I had to enter something to sign up for Royal Canin Club for his free bag of kibble... His name is Wolfram Amadeus Isidor von Hoffenwoffentoffenstroffenkartoffenschgräpft. For now.......


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Adorable duo! Look forward to seeing which *silver* pup comes to add more sparkle to your life. You are making the waiting and anticipation such great fun!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

*Wolfram Amadeus Isidor von Hoffenwoffentoffenstroffenkartoffenschgräpft*

Wow, bit of a mouthful there. lol


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Lol! You're gonna have fun yelling that in the park!! :biggrin:

So what are you going to call him for short?


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow!! I can only imagine his short name!!! His in trouble name is a mouthful and then some..


----------



## A lioness (Dec 7, 2014)

love all your name choices but especially agree with fjm.( this was entered before I finished reading all the pages) I have sure enjoyed reading this thread. So exciting waiting for your new puppy with you. We shall have a very blessed Christmas.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Guys, guys, please XD

*Wolfram Amadeus Isidor von Hoffenwoffentoffenstroffenkartoffenschgräpft*

is a grand royal name and all but you see, I haven't decided. I only made that up because Royal Canin Club wouldn't let me register without naming my dog that I don't even own yet, and I made this one up because it's so long and epic that I won't forget to update it later on.

This lil doggy's name simply eludes me.

It bothers me. I think of myself as a master namer, my names might not be perfect but they come sooner than I can think of them. I've named written works, calves, cavies, I've nicknamed dozens of people and pets, I've named household objects... but this one li'l critter is giving me trouble unlike any other. We'll just have to wait and see what he has to say. Some critters name themselves.

All I can say is, most likely babby's registered name will begin with Greyfun's Chevrolet. Babbybro will most likely be Greyfun's Chevrolet Boy Junior.

Btw, do you know how to change the order of album pictures here? :hmpf:


----------



## villavilla (Jul 30, 2013)

So cute babbies! I just love the pictures.

Peccan, just give time for the name. The right one appears sooner or later. As we got our beloved Yoda I had decided to name her something else (I think it was Tova; she is from Norway and I had researched Norwegian female names and decided for that) but the family disagreed. It took about two weeks before she finally got her "official" call name (she is called with several other names, too, like Jones, Hores, Pörri, Tintti). Her breeder was desperate, almost every day she asked if the puppy already had got a name  But now she has a name that really suits her.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Guys, this is it! Babby was chipped and vet-checked yesterday and afaik also got his first shots and was entered wor registration. The choice between the brothers really came down to a coin toss because even at 6 weeks, they were really similar and both checked totally clear for soundness. My babby is the ever so slightly larger one, with the slightly more open and social temperament.

His official name is Greyfun's Cute But Clever! 

A week or so ago we had our main dog events of the year, a double national+international show. Babymama's sire C.I.B., Nord CH, FIN & DK & NO & EE & LV CH, nat. W & nat. JW -07, Nord. W. -08, world vet. W -14 Apolet Grey Fitz is now also nat. veteran W. -14 and Helsinki W -14 roud: Also, Babydaddy was lately confirmed FIN & EE Ch :congrats:

So, my sister will drive me to breeder's next saturday on 20th, we'll be there around noon UST -2, and then my friends THEN there will be tons of pictures! ^_^

I'm practically rolling from corner to corner here~~~~~~ so excited!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations on your decision, time will fly and you babby will be home


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh joy, oh joy! :dancing:I'm also excited about your boy!:elephant: Can't wait to see and hear lots more about him in the months ahead. Congratulations! :cheers2:*Greyfun *(great name!) comes from _very_ impressive parents! He's a born winner. :clap2:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I love his name, too! 

Oh! How exciting!!!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

What about Ghost for a name?
Eric.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Here he is! Gorgeous boy ^___^ I think he's 'Costello', i.e. the boy on the left in older pics but it's getting hard to tell because babbies' coat is coming in so quickly!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

He sure is* gorgeous!* Such a beautiful litter. You are really giving me *silver* envy!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

How exciting. I'd be going out of my mind. Can't wait to see all your pictures.


----------

